
React Native's re-architecture in 2020 - mariuz
https://medium.com/swlh/react-natives-re-architecture-in-2020-9bb82659792c
======
tonyhb
> To keep reading this story, create a free account.

Can anyone post a rundown of this article? Medium is really getting annoying
here.

Edit: [https://outline.com/dET6YM](https://outline.com/dET6YM) for anyone else
interested.

~~~
SahAssar
Block all JS on medium and you will have a better, faster experience overall
and won't get these limitations.

It won't work with browsing from the medium frontpage, but personally I only
read medium when linked to an article and there the experience is much better
when JS is blocked.

------
aaron-santos
Ouch didn't know that JSON was used to shuffle data around in React Native.
I've had quite a bit of success using GraalVM's polyglot Values along the
React[js]/jvm boundary so I can see why they are moving in this direction.

